

Jerry Brown signs California vaccine bill - ceades
http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article25834726.html

======
ceades
Quick summary: The CA Legislature passed a bill eliminating personal belief
exemptions for vaccinations in CA yesterday. The Governor of CA just signed it
today with no hesitation.

~~~
dragonwriter
The new requirements (mandate without personal belief exemption) is for
children in "any public or private elementary or secondary school, child care
center, day nursery, nursery school, family day care home, or development
center" except for "pupils in a home-based private school and students
enrolled in an independent study program and who do not receive classroom-
based instruction". More detail, including bill text, at
[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201520160SB277)

